# The Redwall Series



## NightFurry (Jun 13, 2016)

If you haven't read it, you should. The stories are awesome and the characters fantastic. One of the books-- Martin the Warrior--was introduced to me in 5th grade and that pretty much lead me to the furry fandom. I cannot recommend this series enough. My personal favorite is Rakkety Tam. If you have read the series whats your favorite?


----------



## angelsetc (Jun 14, 2016)

ohh i love those books so much...my favorite is the outcast of redwall, a close second being eulalia!


----------



## NightFurry (Jun 15, 2016)

Outcast and Eulalia are awesome.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 15, 2016)

Redwall was the shit when I was a kid. However it gets pretty boring when every single book follows the exact same formula.

1 charismatic or brutal BBEG
1 or 2 heroes
Good beats evil
Rats, foxes and ferrets are always evil; no exceptions
Everyone is racist against said things regardless of what they portray

Personal fav is Mariel of Redwall though


----------



## NightFurry (Jun 15, 2016)

I agree, Redwall was a bit formulaic, but then again what isn't. When you have so many titles in a series its bound to get a bit repetitive. Mariel is a good tale.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 19, 2016)

Ah I live redwall! I'm actually right in the middle of Rakkety Tam! My face has to be Marlfox though, the story seems a bit more complex than the others


----------



## NightFurry (Jun 20, 2016)

Loved Marlfox, fantastic story.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jul 28, 2016)

I was looking through a trunk I left at my parents place many years ago. Besides the usual sand and dead bugs, I found a few books(mostly Terry Pratchett books and old D&D/Alternity/Shadowrun books, but I did find a old Redwall book.



https://imgur.com/fphx6Hc


Once I finish the last continent I plan on rereading this awesome series.


----------



## Mekiu (Aug 7, 2016)

I remember the animated series, along with animals of farthing wood. Re found them online in early high school and watched all three series. I have always thought about finding a book to start but never get around to it. I liked Slagar. I find old AMV's every now and again and love them for some obnoxious reason. especially this one  



   I imagine the books are more brutal than the shows being that children books with animals anthropomorphized or not get pretty wild...like Warriors. But yeah I'd like to pick up books but I'd imagine having a hard time finding time to read them. Haven't gotten past the second series of Warriors for a similar reason.


----------



## NightFurry (Aug 12, 2016)

I saw the animated series that they did. I liked it but I really wish that they had been able to work out the movie rights and brought it to the big screen when Brian was still alive.


----------



## Synthex (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh, I love redwall. I even own the cookbook! Let's see, as for a favorite, maybe pearls of lutra? It's difficult to pick a favorite book when the series is my favorite.


----------



## SageTea (Aug 13, 2016)

Dude! I read all of those in elementary/middle school years ago and I loved them. I would have to say that Outcast of Redwall was probably my favorite. It's really nice too see that other people enjoy them too! Whenever i recommended the series to my friends, no one had even heard of it LOL. I never really thought about it but I guess stuff like that from my childhood is what makes me like what I like now. Pretty cool.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 14, 2016)

NightFurry said:


> I agree, Redwall was a bit formulaic, but then again what isn't.


A lot of good fiction of more mature category, from Dune to Dark Tower. Even Lord of the Rings has its share of expectation-breaking moments, despite being an archetypical fantasy tale at its core. Sadly, I kinda agree that Redwall doesn't age well with time, being a fantastic read for children and teenagers, but not holding a candle to various actual classics of the genre, and unlike Harry Potter or Narnia cycles, it doesn't really have that underlying adult stuff in it that changes your perception of the books if you re-read them many years after.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Aug 28, 2016)

I have been rewatching it its one of my favorite shows


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 29, 2016)

It's okay as a kid, but I don't think it really got creative enough and as a result once you're past a certain age you just can't enjoy it. I felt that Brian Jacques didn't really treat kids as capable of enjoying dynamic stories as they can and basically just retold the same thing with the same characters over and over.


----------

